# Anyone have any moss?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello 

I am fixing to do a re-scape on my 2 100 gallons and I need some moss to put on my new driftwood. I am looking for some FLAME or ERECT or anything but JAVA really. I dont know a ton about the different kinds but the two metionend look pretty cool. I dont think I need a ton of it just some to get me started. The heat here is ridicoulus thats why I am looking for it locally.

Please LMK

Thanks
Jaxon

P.S. I will be needing some in the next few weeks (wood still soaking)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have some Xmas moss and will also probably have some flame moss. Let me know when you are ready for it.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok will do thanks


----------

